# Sheet music help?



## Sekira (Mar 25, 2011)

-) I am not sure if a similar thread like this is existent, though I suspect its been made before but I'll post my question. For a while now I have found many sheet music PDF files on the net of various artists, but I am curious if there is any freeware that would enable me to compose Digital sheet music? I own no scanner or printer and am inhibited to purchase my own book of blank pages: I am sure you can understand my dilemma. 

-) Any assistance would be fantastic you guys, thanks!


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2011)

What do you need? Just a digital sheet of paper to put notes on, or something with playback?


----------



## Sekira (Mar 25, 2011)

Just something to put notes onto: I have composed all the music all ready.


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2011)

Sekira said:


> Just something to put notes onto: I have composed all the music all ready.


 
Ah. Crescendo's what I use for that, then.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 16, 2011)

would Finale work?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 28, 2011)

Download Sibelius 3 on 4shared (dot) com and it works fine. Finale costs money and it's not as user friendly as Sibelius. The free version if available for download. It created midis and notation.


----------



## barktasobe (May 2, 2011)

I need really good websites to find good, free sheet music. Please help or tutorial websites.


Poll: Do you play piano or keyboard?


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 2, 2011)

Sure, 4shared (dot) com is the best. Look up the right keywords on the .pdf search and you'll find the biggest free modern sheet music site on the internet.

The biggest free classical sheet music site on the internet is http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Composers. 

Although the smartest way to get free sheet music is to go on pianofiles (dot) com, then make an account. Make you account on the site and list some of the sheet music that you have gotten from the other 2 websites. It's a sheet music trading website, so if you have nothing posted, no one will pay attension to your requests.

Then what you do is look up what you're trying to look for and then trade for it. It's extremely easy to do and you can basically get any sheet music that has ever existed for free.

I play piano and keyboard.


----------

